# upset stomach ;(



## lizz (Aug 27, 2012)

my goldie, classic, turned 10 yrs old a few months ago.

a while back, i don't remember when it was, he started following me around more so than usual, panting and drooling excessively. i immediately noticed his stomach had become bloated and he refused to sit/lie down. 

i took him to the doggie ER that night, but by the time we got there, he was as happy as ever after going for a car ride and seemed perfectly fine. the vet took a x-ray, ran some diagnostics, and basically told me classic just had too much gas (and needed to fart.) he failed to pinpoint what was causing the gas and discomfort.

the next day, i took him to our regular vet, where they took more blood tests, urine/fecal samples for a closer look. there, they also failed to find what was causing the bloating, but prescribed antibiotics and other medications for other problems they found. the vet there also suggested getting an otc drug (i forget the name) that helps release gas, which did help a bit.

the problem has been going on on-and-off since then, but more frequently in the past month. classic will randomly become more persistant than usual and not be able to sit/lie down. sometimes he'll even throw up. (he is better immediately once he does) my family suspected that maybe he eats his food/drinks water too fast and have started to hand feed him, but he doesn't always have an appetite.

sometimes when he starts acting this way, i'm able to coax him to lie down. he'll take a nap and sleep it off.

before i take him to the vet again, which i'm reluctant of, since he's seen TWO already and both failed to do anything, besides telling me he's old, has anyone seen this happen in their goldies? i'm terrified for him. he's frequently tired and his coat has become dull.

please advise!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

How is it going with Classic? Is he any better?


----------



## lizz (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for asking! He's actually doing a lot better... I HAND feed smaller, more frequent meals now. Maybe he just eats too fast? and that causes the bloating? I don't know, but I'm keeping a watchful eye on him!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I would keep an eye on him. Feeding him small amounts 3 times or more a day will help his digestion. When goldens get older things just slow down. I would get him out for short walks several times a day too, that will help digestion. Give him all the love you can.


----------



## Thunder'sMom (Sep 18, 2012)

After you've had your Golden on antibiotics, do you replenish his digestive tract with good enzymes? We give our guys acidolpholus for several days after they come off antibiotics. My friend forgets to do this with her Old Gold, and he ends up with stomach problems.


----------

